# 1967 GTO Starter Wiring



## BigDuke0767 (Mar 1, 2011)

I Have a 67 gto with the 400 and 400 trans. I put high output exhaust manifolds on it. When i run the wire down through the heat shield and hook the wires up and mount the starter the wires hit the manifold. Does anybody have pictures of how they ran their wires to the starter? or ideas of different ways to run them?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

BigDuke0767 said:


> I Have a 67 gto with the 400 and 400 trans. I put high output exhaust manifolds on it. When i run the wire down through the heat shield and hook the wires up and mount the starter the wires hit the manifold. Does anybody have pictures of how they ran their wires to the starter? or ideas of different ways to run them?


I put a Ford solenoid on mine and ran the purple wire to it.
A short jumper from the battery cable to the S post on the starter.
You just have to turn the battery lead to the side a taste and tighten it then stick it up in there and adjust accordingly.
I also added a heat shield to the solenoid and a wrap on the starter.
I have the same manifolds and there isn't much clearance and the manifold just bakes the starter.
You can also go with a smaller gear reduction starter, I am going to go that route if I keep getting the hot start problem.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Duke,
You need to buy a wiring harness for a ram air car or at the very least extend the wiring and positive battery cable.
You also need to use the ram air wiring tube that mounts to the motor mount.
The wiring is routed from the front of the block near the fuel pump and thru the tube.
I have attached a photo.


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for this post RDR, somewhere along the line my headers were replaced with HO headers but the tube and routing was not changed.
I am going to do this conversion and replace the cable...again.


----------



## Reddirtroad (Aug 30, 2013)

Goat Roper said:


> Thanks for this post RDR, somewhere along the line my headers were replaced with HO headers but the tube and routing was not changed.
> I am going to do this conversion and replace the cable...again.


I have a ton of pics from my restoration. If you need any pics let me know. If I have them I will send them your way

-Dominic


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Reddirtroad said:


> I have a ton of pics from my restoration. If you need any pics let me know. If I have them I will send them your way
> 
> -Dominic


Thanks, I see a red wire in your pic is that from the alternator?
On my car I routed that to the battery ahead of the hot start solenoid and the purple wire to the solenoid.
The only wire I have going to the starter now is the battery cable and it is roasted...again.


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

The red and purple wires are from the HO/Ram Air wire harness. I agree that you should get that wire harness and go down the front side of the block and through a heat shield. That said, there is another option for routing that might be better. I recall reading a post from Bear where he avoided the heat shield (mini microwave oven) and ended up with a little extra slack in the wires. You could search for his post, or just ask him. Matt


----------



## Doug5567 (Jun 25, 2016)

*67 GTO + Wiring Harness*

I have an original restored 67 HO with the correct wiring and heat shield. Mathew is correct, the heat shield is like a mini oven. I wrapped my wiring in heat tape inside the shield, but the end coming out of the shield to the starter ended up melting and shorting out! Anyone have this problem? I think I should use the heat tape all the way to the starter? Will lose points if judged, but good luck to the judge that can see up there! Safety is more important then judging points, I could have lost my car due to the short caused by this . Anyone have a better solution that will keep the car original?


----------



## the65gto (Oct 9, 2008)

Reddirtroad said:


> Duke,
> 
> I have attached a photo.


That is an excellent photo


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

Doug5567 said:


> I have an original restored 67 HO with the correct wiring and heat shield. Mathew is correct, the heat shield is like a mini oven. I wrapped my wiring in heat tape inside the shield, but the end coming out of the shield to the starter ended up melting and shorting out! Anyone have this problem? I think I should use the heat tape all the way to the starter? Will lose points if judged, but good luck to the judge that can see up there! Safety is more important then judging points, I could have lost my car due to the short caused by this . Anyone have a better solution that will keep the car original?


No, I routed my new loom through the new tube with the heat shield like the pic RDR posted and it still roasted the wires.
Since I had to pull the engine the tube is gone along with the stock starter and I replaced it with a RobbMc mini starter.
Now the solenoid is down by the oil pan and the wires are no where near the manifold.

I don't care about judges, no more cooked wires or hot start problems.

RobbMc Performance Products - RobbMc Mini-Starters


----------



## TonysGoat (May 16, 2015)

Goat Roper - Do you find that the heat shield keeps heat out *but* also traps it in? I have heard conflicting stories on that. What one did you use?


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

I used this one, it is supposed to reflect 90% of the heat and I left the ends open so air can flow between the starter motor and the solenoid.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/the-14150/overview/


----------

